# Nursing student to EMT



## gajewel (Sep 7, 2006)

I need some advice from anyone who has been an EMT for a while. 
My situation is that I am in nursing school~~a very crappy nursing school for lack of better words. The faculty is at odds with each other, the school is on probation, and the teachers offer no encouragement. Half of my class is failing and we have to make near to impossible grades to pass for the semester (Yes, they really will fail a great number of people at once, seen it happen before). :sad: I already know I want to be in the field of emergency medicine. It is clear that I need a backup plan at this point. I started looking at EMTs. To my suprise... it sounds more up my alley then nursing! I didn't consider being an EMT before nursing school. Now I am considering the possibility of withdrawing from nursing school and becoming an EMT. The EMT program starts Oct. 2 so I kind of have to make the decision soon. 

What is it really like to be an EMT? Is it faced paced most of the time or not? What is the stress like? Would you still want to be an EMT when you are 45 (I am 25)?
Have any of you transferred your certification to another state and what is that process like? 
Thank you so, so much for any opinions or advice!

Julie


----------



## ResTech (Sep 7, 2006)

Such a good question! 

That really sucks though about your nursing program. Sounds pretty crappy and you may be better off and save some money by abandoning ship early. Not only for academic sake but for professional sake. Health care facilities usually know what schools produce quality students and once you would graduate and go for jobs, another candidate of equal experience may get the job over you based on school attended alone if yours is really that bad. 

EMS is a world of its own. Very dynamic and can be fast paced depending on what system (ie location) you work in. My station gets about 1500-1600 calls a year so average for a 12hr shift is 3-4 calls but have had as many as 12 calls in a single shift which is like non-stop all day. Each call takes about 45mins to an hour and then you come back and type the patient care report which takes about 30-40mins depending on call type. In between calls, our downtime is ours to do what we want with.. watch TV, type replies to ppl on EMTlife..lol.., sleep, or whatever really. So the fringe benefits are pretty good. 

As far as what its like to be an EMT... in my 11yrs in EMS I've seen respect decline for EMT's which has been preempted by several key changes in EMS education. Overall, its fun and most of the time doesnt feel like work cause its what you love to do and is kinda like home away from home for alot of providers. 

Primary drawback to EMS is pay and everyone will tell you that. A nurse makes 2-3 times more then any EMT or paramedic. My advice to you would be to transfer to another nursing program and continue that tract. As a nurse you will make tons more money, have more job opportunities, more respect,  and if your in an RN program take a few classes and a test and you can practice in the field as a pre-hospital RN (least in PA). Alot of nurses in my area work in the ED and run on the medic unit from the hospital. 

I could see myself doing EMS when Im 45.. at least in some capacity or another. Alot of ppl dont stick it out that long though. Its fairly easy to obtain reciprocity in other states. Usually border states is a bit easier. 

Hope this helps alittle with your decision.


----------



## gajewel (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you so much for your advice. I agree with you about transferring to another school. I would do that, but I'm kind of a different story. I am in music ministry at church and always plan to be involved in that. So whatever I choose to do, the income will be combined with that. Money is important to me for security, but other than that I am not a high maintenance gal that needs a lot of extra cash.  I also am under time constraints. My plans were to finish up my schooling and move from where I am living by summer 07. I am married so this now affects two people. EMT would fit perfectly into that plan. 
Now, there is my whole situation! What would you do.... my head is spinning and I can't look objectively at things anymore?!


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2006)

First - Welcome to the Forums... I hope you stick around.

The nursing school situation sucks. From what you posted, it sounds like bailing might not be a bad idea. How far along are you, and how many years total is the program?

As ResTech already said - base pay for EMT-Basics and even EMT-Paramedics is poor. In some places, a full-time EMT at the average salary is BELOW the poverty level. EMS is a field you get into because you love it, not because you want to make lots of money.

My plan was to be an EMT, then get my medic, then go to nursing school. Medic school didn't quite work out for me, so I'm working on applying to a Fall 2007 Nursing program. Having already had "street time" as an EMT and/or medic, you should have an eaisier time getting into Emergency/Critical Care nursing... either the ED, ICU, or "prehospital" nursing - Ground and Air transport.

One of the reasons I'm planning on going to nursing school is that EMT's often "burn out" after working 5-10 years... The career takes a HUGE mental and physical on us... I've seen co-workers who have permanant back problems, some are permantly disabled because of problems.

A medic dosen't have a lot of skills they can use to transfer into an "easier" job, except to climb the ladder into management. As an RN, you can always do home care, work in an office, work on a hospital floor,or do Occupational health or even be a school nurse. Then, of course, there is travel nursing, where you can get temporarly located to a different city/state than you live in... and get paid well, too.

As for pay - Good RN's can make 2-3 times what a medic makes in hourly wages.


----------



## gajewel (Sep 7, 2006)

Jon-

Unfortunately it is my senior yr of nursing school. I have two more semesters left and this is a bachelors degree program. That is part of the reason it is such a tough choice!
I hope that everything works out for you with the nursing program. You are right, it can be very rewarding. There are a lot of pros to nursing.


----------



## Jon (Sep 7, 2006)

Since that is the case, I'd really try to hang in there, or try to transfer to another school... It would be a shame to waste all that training.

If you remain a nurse, you can still go into emergency medicine... Many states have provisions for nurses to take a short course and/or test that gives them the same, or more, abilities and traning as a paramedic has in that area.

Also, a nursing license is "easy" to transfer state-to-state. EMT-B and Medic certs sometimes transfer between states, and sometimes don't... The National Registry is a nice idea, but not every state has bought into it yet, which is a shame.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I wonder though, what type of nursing school you are in? Is this an RN or LPN program? 

Remember, nursing and EMT is not the same or should be considered such. I am a RN & Paramedic, as well I am currently working on my acute care nurse practitioner, hopefully to succeed with a doctorate in NP & education. So I do understand both professions and the educational philosophy they follow. 

EMS resembles P.A., and Medical school format and uses more the medical model, where as nursing of course uses the nurses model. Neither is more important or better than the other, rather different aspects and points of view. In summary, the nurse is taught a little bit about a lot of things, where as the Paramedic is taught a lot about a little bit.  

You need to really look at the career, and what your goals are.. I am about your age, and yes one can perform field EMS if you are in shape. Nursing as well can take a toll physically and emotionally as well as EMS... the pay, albeit lower in hourly rate is very comparable in pay with each other as yearly etc... The long term goal however; is much more broader and expandable in nursing, where EMS is very short lived and most growth is a latitude in expansion. 

I would talk to your Dean of Nursing or Program Coordinator and counselor. Hopefully, you can receive your money, grant etc. back. Placement into a nursing program maybe possible with ease, if they do admit difficulties of their program. 

Again, you need to evaluate your personal goals, and beliefs. Nursing is more holistic taking care of the patient "fully", physically, emotionally, spiritual as well. The same is true, you can enter a vast array of different positions such as psych., pediatric, oncology, surgical, social, public health, etc.. where as the EMT is locked in the usually prehospital care arena. Both again, has their benefits, and problems... again difficult task to choose. 

Look at EMS forums, read the good the bad and the ugly a well, as the positive aspects. 
I personally went back into the field full time, because I love it , but also allows me more time to go to school, and make more income as a part-time nurse. But, I am in the minority... 

I wish you the best of luck and success....
R/r911


----------



## gajewel (Sep 7, 2006)

*Thanks*



Ridryder911 said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation. I wonder though, what type of nursing school you are in? Is this an RN or LPN program?
> 
> Remember, nursing and EMT is not the same or should be considered such. I am a RN & Paramedic, as well I am currently working on my acute care nurse practitioner, hopefully to succeed with a doctorate in NP & education. So I do understand both professions and the educational philosophy they follow.
> 
> ...





Thanks for everything you said. That was really helpful hearing that from someone with your knowledge. 

I just realized you posted on the other site as well. Thanks. 

Since you have knowledge on both sides of the fence, can you tell me some characteristics of each one individually (RN and EMT) that one must have to succeed in those fields in your opinion?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 7, 2006)

It took me several years, to realize that nursing approaches patient care in such a different way.. nursing looks at everything.. diet, emotional well being, general health, then zoom into specifics. Where as EMS performs a more history, and in-depth physical exam. Many think nurses have to have permission for everything, which is some what is true.. but, many do not realize medics do to.. only instead of orders, they are called protocols. So both work in an autonomous career, just difference in some of the areas or specialities.

I believe in nursing one has to possess more empathy and really care for people in general. This is a heated debate among nursing instructors now, of the feeling more and more are entering for monetary reasons not the "calling" for helping and truly being a nurse. That is why more and more are attempting to restrict more entering the profession.. they want to maintain the profession goals true and not sell out... shame, EMS does not reflect this as well. 

Generally, medical schools & nursing schools are similar in approach.. you are taught general medicine, then after exposure, one selects what area you want to work in. In EMS, it is already a speciality. Many, (including physicians do not understand EMT education).

In EMS, so many use this as a stepping stone, and unfortunately this has hampered the growth of EMS as a profession. Although, it should be .. it has yet to become the one it should be. 

Although, my first love is EMS, I do respect and enjoy nursing and with a break from full time nursing, enjoy it more ... The nursing career, is unlimited, and one can pursue from ADN, to advance degree, and one is not locked into a certain area. As well, most take their profession VERY seriously.... and the shortage of nursing will be increasing and growth as well.

EMS, is a unique profession and yes at times can be exciting as well as nursing can too. EMS is more an individual approach, consisting of the team more you and your partner, but mainly the medic will be held responsible and accountable, as well the one in the back performing the care. The other thought as well, you are responsible for a thorough examination, and history to make your clinical impression and diagnostic capability to administer treatment. If you are wrong... your treatment can be wrong... and thus endanger the patient. Again, as a medic you will be educated into great detail of cardiac, trauma, general emergencies.. ".  

The medic will be exposed to the elements of weather, crowds, potential hazardous material, no help, and sometimes by their lonesome selves. The shifts can be good or bad, dependent on the area of the country.. usually 12 hr, or 24 hr.. many operate like fire department setting (base/sleep, etc..) 

People in EMS are generally, whiney, back biting, ruthless, yet will be the first to leave their family to respond for emergencies, and give the shirt off their back for you as well..  nursing does appear more professional in general, and as EMS matures, hopefully we will too. Both are made of special caring people.. 

Many appear to want to enter EMS, but realistically the pay, growth, and advancing in career makes it limited... it again all depends on the personal goals, feelings and desires. I have seen few leave nursing to go into EMS, even with good intentions.. but many leave EMS to go into nursing.. but miss EMS a lot. It is like a good drug, and hard to get out of your system.. I personally know. Knowing that I personally performed the exam, and tx accordingly.. and changed the outcome,  is the self gratification.

EMS: 12 -24 hr/shift career usually 2-10 yrs. in length. 
Promotion: supervisory, administration, education. To enter another health care field. Works in an non controlled environment, outside.. no office.. self gratifying. High adrenaline level, stressful 
Income: from volunteer to up to $65-75k yr. as a Paramedic, very dependent  on area and local in payment structure.

Nursing: usually 8 -12 hr shifts. Responsible for multiple patients.. sometimes too many for safety. Stressful.. 
Career- endless, dependent on education, drive, personal goals. Working environment: variable, dependent on speciality
Income: new RN approx. no experience: $25k to 38K up to unlimited, dependent on speciality, education level, area and region.  

Hope this gives some insight...

Again, good luck in your career decision. 
R/r 911


----------

